# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 08.06.2015 - 15.06.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *24*, суммарный объем архивов: *1674* мб Извлечено файлов: *864*, суммарный объем: *3257* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *617* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *10*, в частности:
 c:program files (x86)hsmwmispe.exe - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.Delf.i c:program filesaspmonitorhprog.dll - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.30 c:program filesaspmonitorhk.dll - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.30 c:program files (x86)xtabhpnotify.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.se c:program filesaspmonitorhk2.dll - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.30 c:program files (x86)xtabcmdshell.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.sp c:program files (x86)xtabiewatchdog.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.sp c:program files (x86)xtabbrowerwatchff.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rw c:program filesaspmonitorasmonitor.exe - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.28 c:program files (x86)xtabprotectservice.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.sd Ожидают классификации: *237*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

